# Sticky  Questions about Homesteading Today forum operations



## AngieM2

If you have a question about Homesteading Today site/forums operation please post them in the Homesteading Today Support and Announcements forum. That is where Techs, Mods and Admin check to find where we can help.

If you post it here, it may or may not be seen.


----------

